# NISSAN ALTIMA MODS TOPIC



## jybfan04 (Jun 9, 2006)

What do I have to do to get access to that topic?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

where do you see that at?


----------



## jybfan04 (Jun 9, 2006)

http://www.nissanforums.com/general-altima-stanza-discussion/

The How to's and Mods for nissan altima its a topic listed under the forum.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its not open because it was too much like advertising to get people away from this forum and into another.


----------

